# New Apple TV, pas de séries?



## sausalito (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
en parcourant mon Apple TV je me rend compte qu'il n'est pas possible de louer des séries TV.
Seuls les films sont proposés.

Est-ce que ca va venir?


----------



## Mungopark (7 Octobre 2010)

J'espère... Sinon on peut bien sûr toujours acheter la série sur ordinateur et la streamer ensuite sur l'Apple TV  mais c'est plus cher et moins rapide.


----------



## Sheikah_34 (9 Octobre 2010)

Perso le streaming de série ça peut être sympa.... Mais s'il faut les acheter ... On les achetera.... Du coup on peux les regarder plusieurs fois...

Le truc que j'aurai adoré ce serai de pouvoir mater les série US dès leurs sorties et en vostfr .... Après louer des séries déjà sortie en France... 

Après chacun vit ce qu'il préfère mais le fait de ne pas avoir le choix c'est effectivement frustrant....


----------



## sausalito (10 Octobre 2010)

Moi sis assez fan de séries, et en fait avant j'achetais les coffrets...
Or je me rends compte que je les regarde jamais.
Donc le systeme de location est pas mal POUR PEU que ce soit moins cher qu'un coffret DVD


----------



## Sheikah_34 (10 Octobre 2010)

Dans ce cas là c'est vrai que la location est plutôt un plus... Mais encore une fois payer pour louer une série déjà diffusée a la tv je trouve pas ça toptop!!!

Visiblement les majors font la fine bouche en disant ne pas vouloir perdre de l'argent sur les droits qu'ils touchent des chaînes de tv ... D'où le faible nombre de séries tv sur l'appletv outre Atlantique !!! Perso je pense que c'est un faux problème, autant j'accepterai de payer quelques sous pour voir une série en avant première, autant ça ne me dérange pas de regarder une rediff gratuite a la tv(payée par la pub pour le coup), les 2peuvent cohabiter puisqu'elle ne concerne pas la même clientèle...

L'absence de série en location en France vient peut être de la frilosité de certains ... Qui encore une fois prive le client, au profit des chaînes ou majors... Comme d'habitude en gros...


----------



## huderie (11 Mai 2012)

bonjour
moi j'ai un viel apple tv
j'ai telecharge une serie et je n'arrive pas à l'enlever


----------

